# 5m HDMI cables?



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm after some robust good quality 5m HDMI cable's any recommendations please?

I don't need all signing all dancing fancy "gold" plated ones just ones which the ends don't fall off!

Thanks
Nick


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Just get as cheap as you can get that specify's HDMI 1.3 (preferabl 1.4) or above.

Quick google

http://www.tvcables.co.uk/cgi-bin/tvcables/5m-hdmi-1.4-cable.html


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

thanks for that didn't know there was different versions of HDMI cables 1.3/1.4 etc

They will be going in the wall so obviously I don't want the ends falling off


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

I have this cable and its fine Premium HDMI to HDMI Lead, Gold, 7m - 23' Cable by: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo

Its always best to have the cable a little to long than find its to short.


----------



## blurb (Feb 13, 2008)

In general I would agree not to go mad on HDMI leads, but on longer lengths I'd spend a little more than the cheapest available.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Monster


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

mattastra said:


> Monster


Dont be daft man!


----------



## essjay (Mar 27, 2007)

Have a look at these guys

http://www.bluejeanscable.co.uk/store/hdmi-cables/index.htm

bought most of my cables through them for my AV floating wall project really good quality.

Would stay away from monster as they are over priced for what they are.

It is considered the longer the length the better quality cable you will need.


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Mark Grant cables usually receive good review on av-forums and this one is on sale at the moment!

http://markgrantcables.co.uk/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=38_26&products_id=78


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Depending on your setup its recommended that 10% of your AV setup budget should go on cables (including power, speaker etc).

Chord are a good lead company, might be worth picking up a copy of What Hi-Fi see what they say


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

I've used these guys in the past http://ukhdmi.com/


----------



## EastUpperGooner (May 31, 2009)

I buy alot of my stuff from 7dayshop.com , give it a try.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Grizzle said:


> Dont be daft man!


Why not?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Dont be daft man!





essjay said:


> Have a look at these guys
> 
> http://www.bluejeanscable.co.uk/store/hdmi-cables/index.htm
> 
> ...


Ok, Moster might be expensive, but IMO the best. If your paying £1000 for a T.V, £80 odd for a good wall bracket then whats £100 for a good quality cable? Dont forget, its a lifetime guarentee.


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

Spending £100 IMHO on a HDMI cable is just chucking good money away.

Unless you are running a HDMI cable 25+ meters its just pointless, £10 HDMI cable will work just as good.

Scart and non digital cables then I agree with you, makes a big difference over the cheap cables.


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

A What Hi Fi 5 star cable for £9.99 

http://www.thatcable.com/acatalog/HDMI_cables.html


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

JPC said:


> Why not?





mattastra said:


> Ok, Moster might be expensive, but IMO the best. If your paying £1000 for a T.V, £80 odd for a good wall bracket then whats £100 for a good quality cable? Dont forget, its a lifetime guarentee.


Why??....i'll explain why...

there is a standard in HDMI cables currently its at 1.4a

It's digital and its either on or off so this marketing hype about "Monster cables are the best you must buy them if you are buying a £1000 tv" ******** i'm sorry

Unless your running a 3D TV and 3D Player then 1.3a is your best cable...

oh look there is one for £4

http://www.overstock.com/Electronics/Premium-3-foot-HDMI-1.3a-Cable/3303762/product.html?cid=133635

save yourself £80

Or waste your cash and buy this 1.3 cable not a 1.3a

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...55_1000HD_Ultra_High_Speed_HDMI.html#features


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Thats fair enough. We are all entitled to our thoughts, if you want to spend less on a cable thats fine. Me personally, i like the Monster ones which is why i have them and also Monster fibre optic. :thumb: 

O and by the way, when i bought my T.V i wasnt subject to the marketing ****, it was my decision.


----------



## robz (Apr 18, 2006)

If your burying it in a wall, which it sounds like you are, then what about running it via a cat5 extender instead?


----------



## Andy_Green (Oct 27, 2005)

wookey said:


> A What Hi Fi 5 star cable for £9.99
> 
> http://www.thatcable.com/acatalog/HDMI_cables.html


Can't go wrong with these cables tbh, service and delivery times are great also.


----------



## nick-a6 (Jun 9, 2007)

robz said:


> If your burying it in a wall, which it sounds like you are, then what about running it via a cat5 extender instead?


What's that? not heard of that before


----------

